# Hot burn and harsh taste - any fix?



## BirdDok (Apr 16, 2008)

Every once in a while, I will "over smoke" a cigar - I'll draw too much too often. It seems to burn hot and then ends up tasting a bit harsh. Is there any fix for the harshness or should I just finish it the way it is or simply toss it? :cb


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

BirdDok said:


> Every once in a while, I will "over smoke" a cigar - I'll draw too much too often. It seems to burn hot and then ends up tasting a bit harsh. Is there any fix for the harshness or should I just finish it the way it is or simply toss it? :cb


You can try purging it... Just blow slowly a few times to get rid of the smoke inside the cigar. Then just slow down.:ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

BirdDok said:


> Every once in a while, I will "over smoke" a cigar - I'll draw too much too often. It seems to burn hot and then ends up tasting a bit harsh. Is there any fix for the harshness or should I just finish it the way it is or simply toss it? :cb


You need to slow down. Take a sip of your favorite beverage between draws and purge occasionally.
That should help!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Definitely slow down your smoking. Try one puff per minute, a reasonable rate; it may seem hard, but sit it down between puffs and it'll get easier to do. Purging is another option, but I tend to still have some of the harshness. So, go slower--think of it as, it's a $30 cuban, and you want to savor it for as long as you can. 
Second, finish it, smoke it until your fingers burn! You'll get used to the taste and it won't bother you as much later on.


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

I agree with sitting it down between puffs, its makes me smoke it slower.

Usually I'm in chat when I smoke so I'm too busy typing to keep puffing away.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Footbag said:


> You can try purging it... Just blow slowly a few times to get rid of the smoke inside the cigar. Then just slow down.:ss


I agree with stupid(, can't post the pic from my cell, not really calling u stupid)

purge it, let it sit4a few & it will cool down. SLow down on your puff, u will enjoy the cigar over a longer period of time. (this is coming from a guys who use2kill a church hill in 30-45mins easy );

Sit back & enjoy the flavor bro (like I'm doing now)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I agree with stupid(, can't post the pic from my cell, not really calling u stupid)
> 
> purge it, let it sit4a few & it will cool down. SLow down on your puff, u will enjoy the cigar over a longer period of time. (this is coming from a guys who use2kill a church hill in 30-45mins easy );
> 
> Sit back & enjoy the flavor bro (like I'm doing now)


Now if that is not the kettle calling the pot black :r I've seen you burn a toro in 20 mins Booker!!!!!!

Slow down and think of your day as you are smoking it. If you had a good day, think of it as icing on the cake. If it was a bad day, think of how much you deserve that fine smoke!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I usually take maybe between 45 minutes to an hour to smoke one good size cigar...sometimes i speed through...those nubs take forever though


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Ha, this thread reminds me of that old joke "Doctor, it hurts when I move my arm like this" 

Yeah, just slow down. I smoke on the too slow side cause I'm always reading or posting something and I forget about the cigar. :ss But I'm working on a toro right now and I'm about 1:45 in and still probably have a half hour to go. And that's with no relights. :chk


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

I've had this problem too. If I smoke slowly, cigars seem to canoe and burn uneven, if I smoke too fast I find myself turning green. :hn I guess I shouldn't worry about keeping a perfect burn.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Ha, this thread reminds me of that old joke "Doctor, it hurts when I move my arm like this"
> 
> Yeah, just slow down. I smoke on the too slow side cause I'm always reading or posting something and I forget about the cigar. :ss But I'm working on a toro right now and I'm about 1:45 in and still probably have a half hour to go. And that's with no relights. :chk


You smoke like Bill Slowsky! You could nurse a robusto for 90 minutes!:r:r:r:gn:gn


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

90 min for a robusto sounds about right to me!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Any chance you're one of those people where the waitress has to refill your glass 5 times before your meal gets to the table?

Slow it down unless you're sending signals to the neighboring village. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Scimmia said:


> 90 min for a robusto sounds about right to me!


:tpd: sometimes 2 hrs.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

Obviously smoking more slowly will help cool down your smoke and make it less harsh, BUT -- I think that figuring out your own smoking 'style' is important. 

For example, I tend to do a "half puff" and exhale out my mouth, then do a full draw and exhale mostly through the nose but open my mouth at the very end. 

Just like with anything, once you find your own rhythm, you can learn to be more consistent from one cigar to the next. After you smoke 50 cigars that becomes 2nd nature and you're not having to "think" rhythm. 

If you think about smoking like the scientific method, for example, you can really learn a lot MORE by eliminating variables and creating constants. That puts more pressure on the cigar to perform.


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

I smoke pretty fast, and by the time I get to the last third, all of my cigars taste like a burnt pretzel in my mouth. To slow down, I do a combination of all the things that people have said. Put it down after puffs, have something to drink, but for me what works best is to find something to do. Read a book, listen to music, talk to someone, but doing something else. 

Doing that allows me to divert some of my attention off of the cigar and allows me to smoke slower and get a less harsh flavor. I finally figured this out after I realized that all the cigars I smoke at my B&M tasted better than when I would smoke the same thing at home.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I smoke way too fast.
When I make the cigar nasty, I purge it a few times and then walk away from it for ten minutes. Once it cools down it's usually okay to smoke again.
If I smoke it so hard that it turns bitter, it usually ends up in the alley.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The "experts" say that you should take a draw about once every minute,,,myself, I take a draw every 30 seconds and that works for me. Purging is something I have done for the last 40 years at least 2-3 times per cigar,,unless it's a Robusto,,then only once should help. I hear your pain as far as wanting to smoke these precious leaves of gold very quickly,,,but don't turn it into a road flare,,,it's a cigar and as far as drinking something with it,,,Gold. Try a good whiskey or honey scotch (Drambuie) along with your cigar. Good luck!!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

a.dickens said:


> I smoke pretty fast, and by the time I get to the last third, all of my cigars taste like a burnt pretzel in my mouth. To slow down, I do a combination of all the things that people have said. Put it down after puffs, have something to drink, but for me what works best is to find something to do. Read a book, listen to music, talk to someone, but doing something else.
> 
> Doing that allows me to divert some of my attention off of the cigar and allows me to smoke slower and get a less harsh flavor. I finally figured this out after I realized that all the cigars I smoke at my B&M tasted better than when I would smoke the same thing at home.


I've tried doing this, but it just doesn't work for me. I smoke cigars for the enjoyment, so I like to be able to focus on them while I smoke. I assume you probably do this too, though. I just have to keep tellin myself to slow down.

For me it's just willpower and common sense. If I smoke fast, cigar turns nasty. Being the amazingly smart guy that I am, after 2 1/2 months of smoking, I'm starting to realize that if I smoke more slowly, it won't get nasty. See? GENIUS!


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

The whole slowing down will power thing reminds me of this scene.






Sometimes I feel like Tommy, and the cigar is represented by the roll.


----------

